# MBTI as anime stereotypes



## PastelBunny (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm sort of nervous since this is the first time I've made a post like this:frustrating:, but anyway, I think a fun idea would be to type some of the anime character stereotypes into MBTI ( with dere types included). Heres a list of some of them with the type I think most fits them:
Tsundere: ESTJ
Yandere: ISFJ
Dandere: IXFP
Kuudere: INTP
Undere: ISFJ
Kanedere: XSTJ?
Tsunshun: IXTJ
Kamidere: ENXP
Himere: ESXJ
Yangire: INFJ
Imouto: XXFP
Onee: XXFJ
Neko: EXFP
Megane: INTP
Genki: ESFP
Loli: ENFP
Sensei: ENFJ
Idol: EXFX
Generic shoujo heroine: INFP?
Generic shounen protagonist: ENFP
Dojikko: INFP
Bokkuko: XSTP
Ojou-sama: ESTJ
Moe: Any type really, but I think the most typically moe are ENFP, INFP, ESFP
Yamato Nadeshiko: IXFJ
Shrine Maiden: INFJ? I'm not too familiar with those characters:happy:...
:happy: Thats all the character types I could think of...


----------

